# I saw dog fall out of car..



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

People are so stupid! Today I was driving along and the car in front of me had a pit bulldog with his head sticking out of the window. The next thing I knew the poor dog fell out of the window!! The stupid owner didn't even notice at first. I think he finally noticed because I honked at him to get his attention. The dog got up and was walking away but he was frightened of course. Everyone was being careful of the dog and the owner pulled over and got out of his car to get the dog back. It just made me sick to my stomach. I hope the poor dog is ok. Some people aren't smart enough to have a dog.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my GOD! I would have raised hell. What a punk. ): That poor dog...


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my word, that poor dog!!! What a stupid person. I hope the dog is okay and I hope its owner learned some common sense!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is absolutely disgusting - I hope that owner has some common sense and buckle up the dog or put him in a crate. I've seen numerous people drive with the dog in their lap, and I've heard if the airbag in the vehicle goes off - the dog is immediately suffocated. Such a loss for such a stupid senseless act. Hope the doggy is ok.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have a seat belt for Tyson in the back seat of the car. Lucy travels in a crate in the back seat. What I really hate is a dog loose in the back of a truck. If the truck has to stop suddenly, the dog will fly over the top of the cab!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! That must have terrified you! Poor dog. Hopefully this will teach the fool who owns the dog to keep the window up so the entire dog cannot hang out!


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

What a horrifying thing to happen !! How upsetting to see it 
I think I would want to stop and go kick the a** of the owner.
Pup lies down as soon as he gets in the back of the car .. now he only rides in taxis so we are quite the sight to see here. 
Those 2 crazy people and that strange looking dog in a taxi.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

I have Polo ride in the passenger floarboard, so he's not flying around all over the place. Plus, if I have to hit the brakes, he's not going anywhere. And I drive a volvo, so I feel ok with him not being in a crate sometimes.

There should be some kind of test that allows people to have a dog or child. I know it's a free country, but some descretion might be a good thing overall.


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, that's sad...I think of my future dog just like I think of my children, I tell everyone I'm not moving this car unless your behind is in the seat and buckled in, and so everyone will be in booster seats and seat belts. I've already purchased a crate for transport and I'm getting a harness system for the future. I would feel horrible if my dog fell out of the car or decided to jump out of the window.


----------

